# PFS with SWAT?



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

After you.... Did it work?

I try the other Toddys method and have a lot of fork hits... Now I wanna try this


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The fork hits are a shooter like that are caused by hold pouch hold position and release .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

treefork said:


> The fork hits are a shooter like that are caused by hold pouch hold position and release .


So u mean it's not depend on the tie system!?

Good to know.. I'm convinced that it is related to the fixing method of the tubes


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Widget said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > The fork hits are a shooter like that are caused by hold pouch hold position and release .
> ...


I agree with Mr. Treefork  Your problem is in the pouch hold and release


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


U mean the "famous" pinch and twist?!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Turn and tweak brother, turn and tweak.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Hahahahaha... OK OK... Turn and twist..


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Excatly ! Turn and tweek it would do you good to watch "Dgui's"

videos!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> The fork hits are a shooter like that are caused by hold pouch hold position and release .


WOW ! I just proof read what I typed after a night of sleep deprivation . Doesn't make any sense ?????

What I intended to say was : " The fork hits on a shooter like that are caused by pouch hold position and release . "

In other words the " speed bump effect " can be coming into play .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

This is how she looks

It is not the swat but the paracord method

Works great

Thx to Lunasling


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

That's the ticket brudda Toddy's inovation 
Works like a charm!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Vinny 
What was the length of the cord cut before you fused it ?


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Mi piace la tua voglia di sperimentare e la passione che mostri con la tua iperattività!!! Ciao.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Vinny
> What was the length of the cord cut before you fused it ?


17.5 cm


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

slingshotnew said:


> Mi piace la tua voglia di sperimentare e la passione che mostri con la tua iperattività!!! Ciao.


Ho smesso di fumare e devo in qualche modo ammazzare la noia.. Hahahahaha


----------

